# cud out the nose



## zeldazim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,
I just joined this group trying to find anyone whose had experience with a goat that seems to be bringing up her cud, and it somehow runs out her nose. She does not have an infection. Initially I put her on a course of antibiotics in case she had pneumonia, but she never ran a temp & the meds didn't help. 
So far, I haven't found anyone who has seen this before. She seems normal & healthy otherwise, but I wonder about the possibility that she may aspirate this green muck into her lungs.
I think it has to do with her eating fresh browse, as it never happened through the winter. It was really bad yesterday, and the goats were just put into new lush pasture 2 days before.
Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Judy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you here! :leap: 

The only time I've seen that happen is after a sneezing fit then they go back to normal, if you are saying she's been doing this constantly I'm at a loss also and since you're here ther may be someone else with a similar experience that can help.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Take a flash light and open her mouth, look up at the pallet and see if she has an opening in her pallet called a cleft. That is the only reason I can think that this happens. How old is this goat?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all. WELCOME TO THE GOAT SPOT. :wave: We are glad you are here :stars: .

I would think it is more allergies then cud. I have a doe that if the hay is a little dusty she gets a snotty green nose.
I would try some Vet RX in the nose for a few days and see how that works. Good Luck.

Oh Judy we love pictures. Can we see your go :clap: aties????


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I would worry me too that she has a defect in her throat. But it would be easy to tell cud vs grass snot- cud stinkssssss. I wolud think that it is likely if this is cud that sooner or later she will aspirate bacteria into her lungs.
I also have never heard of this. Do the wonders of goaties ever cease?


----------



## zeldazim (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks all,
I did recently come across info on cleft pallets & will try to get a look when I have someone to help.
This goat is a 5 year old LaMancha. I've only had her since the fall. She kidded in early April. This didn't start until everything started greening-up outside. 
I'm quite sure its cud. It does stink to high heaven. Come to think about it, this goat has always been smellier than the others...you know, when they belch in your direction? I'm getting much more concerned about the cleft pallet possibility.
Thanks again. I'll let you know what I see in her mouth later. And when I get time I'm looking forward to looking through this list more closely.
Judy


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that you said she was five years old, I worry less about a congenital deffect- if she has been doing this for years, she probably will keep doing it and be just fine. Did her former owners notice this too?
The only other thing that occurs to me, is that she may have a growth that is changing her esophogus (sp?) pathway.


----------



## Second Chance (Oct 10, 2021)

My 17 year old male neutered goat has had cud in his nose for months. I know your posts regarding this are from years ago, but did you ever find out anything? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

More than likely the person who started the post is gone since it is old.


----------

